# New to this forum but not to roasting!



## coffeeroaster (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I've been roasting coffee with our 5kg roaster for a few years ago now..

However we are emigrating to NZ in the next couple of months so will miss it for the time being!


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

If you need any help with NZ, drop me a line or call. Reiss


----------



## brymstone (Apr 18, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

